# The creation of your fursona.



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah yeah, another sona thread.

I will start by asking my questions, which are:

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
2: Why do you have a fursona?
3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)

My answer to question 1 is:

I came up with my fursona four years ago when playing furcadia. I started playing furcadia with a bunny character I aptly named Randy Hare. I must of been playing for about a month, met some friends, and one of these friends set my character up on a date with her daughter. So eventually Mr Hare got himself a mate, and a job at the bar she worked at. When my character got this job I wanted to change his name to fit in more with the others around him and the overall theme of the bar, which was a demonic bar, vampires, demons etc. So then, Randy Darkshade was born, I decided to change his species to squirrel cause I wanted something cute, and imo squirrel was and still is the cutest avatar furcadia has.

Of course meeting more friends on furcadia eventually the furry fandom subject came up in conversations, and I began learning some about the fandom, which I eventually said "I want to be a part of the fandom". However before I found out about fursonas, I used to RP Randy very much like my real self. So when I found out about fursonas, I thought to myself "I already have one o.o". So basicaly I created him before I knew what a fursona was.

Answer to question 2:

I wanted a fursona because I wanted a furry representation of myself. I am human irl.....obviously, and having a fursona is different to a persona, species wise anyway. I can use him roleplays, change him any time I want, use him in multiple roleplays, make him how ever I want. But despite being able to do all of those, I still made him sooooooooo much like me, apart from a few differences such as weight and build being the most obvious. Although, if i wanted to match my fursonas build it wouldn't be hard, I'd just need to loose, at an estimate.....30lbs, and perhaps lift some weights to tone my upper body. So, appart from the listed physical difference, me and my sona are very much alike.

Answer to question 3:

I don't have multiple fursonas.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 28, 2009)

This is easy...

1) I haven't yet.
2) I don't.
3) I don't.

Clear!  Do I get a cookie?


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Aug 28, 2009)

1. Because wolves are totally yiffable TO THE MAX!!!
2. Because i like yiffing myself
3. No.


----------



## Kelpie (Aug 28, 2009)

*Answer to One*

It took me a long time, I tried thinking about my personality traits and what would fit with certain animals; I thought of animals I liked and had a connection with but I also wanted something a little different.  I love cats but there's so many Feline fursonas, I felt I identify with cute, shy rabbits but again; very many.  So after a long time looking at different, small mammals.  I finally came across weasels and eventually; Ermines.  Deciding to incorporate the rabbit I felt so close to, I ended up with an Ermine/Dwarf Hotot mix and voila.  I now have a fursona after spending a lot of time agonizing over it.

*Answer to Two

*Mostly, I have a fursona because my boyfriend and I joined FA so he could try out some new art, he also let me know he was sort of into the fandom (we're not too hardcore or anything) but we thought it'd be fun to make fursonas for ourselves and this is how it came about.

*Answer to Three*

I don't have multiples!  I have furry characters but none but Yoghurt is my fursona X3


Well that was fun :3


----------



## DJLab (Aug 28, 2009)

1) I used the DNA of canines and combined it with my own to make a twin
2) Why not?
3) FOR MY ARMY TO TAKE OVER THE WORLD!

Now for the part where I relinquish my stupidity to answer.
1) My last name begins with Lab and I'm immature and I read that Labradors are puppy like in their minds longer than other dogs so yeah. No originality what so ever >_>

2) I can't draw teh hyoomans! D:

3) Based a lot of previous fursonas on different things from my personality. So basically they're me as well as not me.

Get it? Got it? Good.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Aug 28, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
Well, it kinda just... happened. I've always loved huskies, and when I was looking up on them I was like "yeah, those traits are kinda like me", and went from there.
2: Why do you have a fursona?
Mostly because I love the theatrics around fursuiting. I love the idea of potraying yourself through a medium, which ever one you choose to use.

3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)
Because I like to play around different facets. I related to them all, just not all in the same "state of mind" so-to-speak.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 28, 2009)

My Fursona = Me as an anthrocat. That is just it.


----------



## Ackslawsin (Aug 28, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
First thing that came to my head was a ferret. Then it evolved into a black-footed ferret for no reason other than it suited me.

2: Why do you have a fursona?
Shit and giggles, mostly. Maybe I felt I needed a representation or a mask. I don't know. I do Maths not psychology.


----------



## Tsun (Aug 28, 2009)

Huhhh... i just created a character i felt most comfortable with... Then i just got attached to it over time.

I never tried those "what animal are you?" quizzies because no matter how many times they give me for example a bear, i couldn't possibly identify myself as one.

My last name translates to "squirrel"(yes, my last name is a popular subject around me irl), but i still dont feel like a squirrel at all :/

But then again, im not affected by other people in pretty much anything.


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 28, 2009)

1. I'm like a canine IRL. When I don't know someone, or don't trust them, I'm on guard and tend to move away from them if I don't stand my ground, but when I really like someone, I'm more of a puppy, following them around, eager to play. I chose a wolf because they're a pack animal, and they can vary from playing with their young to ripping apart their prey. I just happened not to have a pack when I made my fursona, but I have one now.
2. I don't really know why I have one. Just do.
3. I have only one fursona.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Aug 28, 2009)

1) I thought for a very long time about what animal(s) would represent me best, weighing the pros and cons of many different kinds, drawing them, designing, asking around for second opinions... I think it took a full year or so before I finally settled on something that I felt fit pretty well. 

2) After being embedded in the "furry art community" for so many years I figured I might as well make up an animal character to represent myself like everybody else. It's pretty much just for me to draw and be identified by other people as.

3)Because on their own, deer are too boring and snakes are too lazy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 28, 2009)

1- Just one day, I wanted to draw a raptor character.  So I did.  XD

2- Decided to take my raptor character and tweak it to represent myself.

3- It was an accident of sorts.  Decided to come up with a character to add to my 'sona's story.  After a while, I decided that it was yet another representation of myself.


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Aug 28, 2009)

I just made it up and kept it. I have second fursona which happens to be a coyote. Because I can't decide what I like more and I don't want a hybrid I just have 2 fursonas

Not very creative but that's just the way the cookie crumbles


----------



## BanesShadow (Aug 28, 2009)

My answers

1) Cus I love Wulfies!! Lol seriously though I don't actually know, I already tried making a Wolf Fursona but then I made my current one whos's improved lol 
2) Because I am are a Furry and I'd to be a Wolf if I could. I'd like to be a Wolf's sole and mind, this is how I'd do and why. 
3) No


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 28, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?

I like the suiting part of the fandom and my grandfather had skunks as pets.. so fond memories lead me to picking a skunk. This turned into a spotted skunk after finding out this:


			
				The Humane Society of USoA said:
			
		

> However, spotted skunks do have the unique ability to spray while doing a handstand.



Fuck yeah doing handstands!

2: Why do you have a fursona?

Because it's part of the fandom to have one. ummm.. its fun?

3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)

I don't really, but I'm looking at getting another suit (partial) and it'll be a white tailed deer. So you can take that as you will.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 28, 2009)

*1:* Cats have always been the first thing I think of when I think "self-representory animal character." 
Gave her same basic bodyshape / hairstyle / personality / attire as me.
Added my favorite colors.
Gave her bat attributes so she could fly (my fondest dream) and have larger ears.

*2: *I got bored of drawing my RL self. Thought I'd mix things up a bit. 

*3:* I don't.


----------



## Russ (Aug 28, 2009)

1. My orginial fursona was a wolf and it started because, well, I liked wolves. He doesn't really come from any game whatsoever but has a basis on my own mindset and feelings at the time and I build on that, often imagining what sort of situations he would get into and how he would react and what would his worldview be. That sort of stuff. To me, it wasn't even a fully conscious process. It just happened over time. At the time, I was feeling deeply misanthophic and anti-civilisation. So he was a drifter wandering around with a few possessions and worn clothes, sometimes spending nights on the streets and generally being like an anti-social ass.

As I started joining furry forums, I noticed a trend that I myself happened to agree: A lot of wolves. So I took up a cheetah as an avatar and built that into a character. I was feeling somewhat more adjusted since the creation of the wolf so I wanted a direction reflecting that. Sort of imagining what sort of things I might be doing in the coming years. So he emerged as a businessperson working through the company ranks. I still wanted him to have a bit of toughness so I figured he may have seen some action...Maybe his convoy got ambushed during his trip in Nigeria (Why not? I was writing a paper on Africa at the time). Since I like troubled characters, I added relationship and family problems that he hides from everyone and, combined with troubles at work, causes him to be on the verge of a breaking point. So he puts on an appearance of being clean and suave to hide that. I always imagine him wearing sharp business suits and a smug expression as opposed to the angry and grungy wolf.

2. Why a fursona? On a forum and fandom level, it acts as an avatar. It's a representation of myself to use in furry forums and fandoms. And when that is the case I don't fully adhere the backstories. After all, I did not experience all these things he did. I do adhere backstories and personalities if I am playing that character or writing his story though.

3. As I said, because I wanted a slightly less common species as a fursona/avatar and because I no longer felt like the person I made the wolf to be.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 28, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
It's a species I've liked for awhile, and thought it would make a cool furry character. 
2: Why do you have a fursona?
As a character to represent myself online
3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)
I had a dog fursona briefly when I first joined FA. I had chosen her by going through a dog breed book and picking the breed that I could most see myself as. But Honey the kinkajou is now my main fursona. I plan on drawing more original characters, but the kinkajou will most likely stay as my main one.


----------



## BassMan (Aug 28, 2009)

1. My main fursona (Maynard Von Schnauzer) was inspired by and named after my second miniature schnauzer Maynard Von Schnapps (Full AKC registered name). My #1 alternate Fursona (Jav A. Junkie the Coffee Cat) was mainly inspired by a Garfield comic strip I once read.
2. Maynard started as a fan-made Road Rovers character when I started writing Road Rovers fanfics.
3. Jav A. Junkie started as a "Mascot" linking my older websites (which are all defunct now).


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 28, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?

Deep introspection and a lot of nudging from close friends to chose what really best fits me. For a long time I struggled with finding what seemed to fit, and what really fit me was what I didn't want to take because of the stigma associated with it. End the end though, the Dragon is the best one for me, but only the eastern variation. 

2: Why do you have a fursona?

Because I'm a furry? That's pretty standard for a furry to have a fursona.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 28, 2009)

*1: How did you come up with your fursona?*

From this list , and several [number]GET posts on 4chan.

*2: Why do you have a fursona?*

I played russian roulette. Five bullets. An empty chamber associated with the decision of becoming a furry.
Did I mention I lost?

*3: why do you have multiple fursonas?* (for those with multiple fursonas)



CrazyWolfGuy said:


> 2. Because i like yiffing myself.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Aug 28, 2009)

*1: How did you come up with your fursona?
*
I think I got the idea from a suggestion from one my DeviantART friend DragonHeart07, who like taurs (you know centuars) and make a lot of taur art. He said "why not make your fursona a foxtaur or a wolftaur?"    

*2: Why do you have a fursona?
*Well I choose a foxtaur for many reasons. Frist reason was I like the furry fandom. The secord reason is I like the whole taur thing myself. I like the art and stories about taurs. In fact, the design for my fursona was bass out the character Red from Bernard Doove"s A Foreat Tale I readed I think druing my last years in high school. 

*3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)*
I wanted to have characters that represent different parts of my personally. I like the idea to of having different personalities of myself so I made three in total. There is my Absol fursona which is more outlandish and humorous version of myself. The foxtaur fursona is more of the lax and peaceful version of myself.  Finally, there is my Killer Rabbit fursona which is the savage hell riser version of myself


----------



## pheonix (Aug 28, 2009)

1. Just took me and wrapped myself into a fox.
2. why wouldn't I? It just seems like the right thing to do as a furry or something...idk.
3. N/A


----------



## Benn (Aug 28, 2009)

1: I was like, ooh, if I like anthro art, I should probably have a fursona; hey, I like cats.   BUt small ones are pussy-ish (well, in more way than one) so, big cat... then after such refinement, animal --> personality quiz! said Puma/Mountain Lion! ;P

2: Hmm, well, its an alias... and Oscar Wilde said "Give a man a mask, and he'll tell you the truth...", and Im big on informing the world of less than crucial truths about my life... So dur dur durr dur... there ya go.

3: I do not have multiple fursonas.   I suppose if I had multiple personality disorder, I might, but only if they were all into Furry Fandom as well


----------



## HectorRamstein (Aug 28, 2009)

1) well i am german so i modelled my fursona after a german commander, i love cats so my fursona is a cat...and monocles are cool

2) why not have a fursona...it describes yourself

3) i dont but may at some point


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 28, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona? I just did when drawing, and I kept it.
2: Why do you have a fursona? Because I just do.
3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas) I use to have Marc Fox as my first fursona, but no longer my fursona. ( no answers why)


----------



## Mojotaian (Aug 28, 2009)

1. I actually looked at an old segment of a warhammer 40k "Codex" i was writing, but only got yay-far.

Turns out that my "fursona" was actually a man that could turn into a dragon... and then I don't know what actually happened, but as my convoluted mind progressed he became more of the Agra-Nu-Tagresh that I have 'become' now.

2. Basically, Wh40k, I wanted to make a dragon that could fit into power armour.
Also, we share some common goals and beliefs, that and he has a lot of features about him that are representations of myself...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Aug 29, 2009)

1: GSDs are my favourite domestic animals, and when I soulsearched, I found myself very close to German Shepherds, personality wise. So I went with what I am today. 
2: Because it's a great way to represent yourself in the fandom in general, and it's expressing a lot of your creativity and personality. 
3: I don't. I'm happy with my one and only fursona. :3


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 29, 2009)

1. I just really liked ravens. His name, Brennan Dowell, just came from a few minutes of looking up names on the internet. "Brennan" is the Celtic word for "raven", or something. And Dowell just sounded kickass.

2. No particular reason, actually. I created him back before I was a furry; I was using him for a Starfox fan-game. The game was canceled, and then I became a furry. I found out about the concept of fursonas, and I thought "Ah, what the hell?". Although, if I ever decide to do role playing, I'm gonna use Brennan. Same goes for if I ever get a fursuit.

3. I don't. I only need one me. and I only came up with one Starfox fan-character.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 29, 2009)

1) My friends mocking me for my high pitched laugh. The only thing that we knew that I sounded like was a hyena. So thought it fitting to make my fursona a hyena.

2) I never really thought I "needed" one per say, I just made one for me.


3) Nope. This guy is built for me. I only need one.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 29, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
 Very long thinking sessions led to what I have now. At first, he was a generic fox anthro but he eventually became what you see today.
2: Why do you have a fursona?
  It looked fun to have a character to represent myself.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 29, 2009)

I was board and made what I thought would be 50% me and 50% just badassery.
And it amused me.


----------



## Jack (Aug 29, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?  it took me a long time to complete the design for "Nick" I had to make him as unique as possible. so trial and error.

2: Why do you have a fursona?  because it's just a furry thing and I totally need my own furry reperisenitive.

3: why do you have multiple fursonas?  I have seperate personalities and each wanted a different one... or two. (I just wanted multiple species w-out mixing) ^.^


----------



## bloobyrd18 (Aug 30, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah yeah, another sona thread.
> 
> I will start by asking my questions, which are:
> 
> ...


 1:came up with my fursona when I was playing SMB 3 and I got that feather thing for mario and I thought "Hey what if I made a fox fursona?" and that's how mine came to be.

2:I think furries are cool.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 30, 2009)

Currently my fursona is in development. I picked the ambiguous term inter-dimensional to have a fursona that is creative. I've been playing around with a series of ideas as to what the fursona will look like but nothing of interest has really grabbed by attention. I think once I have a better idea of what my fursona would like I'll be able to ansewer the why I chose it in the first place.


----------



## Seas (Aug 30, 2009)

_1: How did you come up with your fursona?_

It was about nine years ago, the strongest inspirations being Starcraft and Digimon , and it can be guessed that it resulted in a kindof bizarre combination, I actually made my fursona less alien over the years , but don't wish to make it athropomorphic (he never had or will have human-like anatomy, but their own alien one).
I got to know the furry subculture three years ago, which resulted in a slight stylization of him, but just slightly.

_2: Why do you have a fursona?_

He isn't technically a "fursona", he is actually my favourite character in the universe I thought up , with it's own civilizations , characters, etc., Hsianih is one of the characters , independent of me, so, he is *not* my reflection as an anthrompomorphic animal, if there was a "sudden furry transformation" scenario, I think I would be some kind of cat, it is what fits me more by personality and phisicality in relation to other humans.

_3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)_

I don't have multiple fursonas, but there is this weird thing that I mentioned in the previous answer: Hsianih is my character that I like to roleplay as , draw, call a fursona, and would wish to be if some supernatural or whatever opportunity came, ...but I have a simese cat-like thing that I have imagined would fit me mostly, if we disregard my preferences and just take my presonality and physique. I have never drawn or rp'd this character, just remains a concept, a thought.


----------



## Halfingr (Aug 30, 2009)

*1: How did you come up with your fursona?: * Well, it was a long process that brought me to be a German Shepherd.  I started out liking the idea of just being a human who liked furries.  But slowly, as I created different characters in my head of who or what I might be matched with (mind you, most of this was just daydreaming) I started liking the idea of being a cat.  I don't know why.  I've never liked cats that much, but I kept my cat fursona for about a year, but never illustrated it until several months ago when I came up with my 'Kyra' character.  She was a German Shepherd and soon, I started thinking of myself as a German Shepherd too, and I actually illustrated myself a couple of times.  Now I AM a German Shepherd (in a manner of speaking).

*2: Why do you have a fursona?:*  I have a fursona because I like the embodiment it comes with.  I've always aspired to uphold the law, and German Shepherds/Alsatians/GSD's/Police Dogs have always been a somewhat of a police oriented dog.  When people think of police dogs, they think of German Shepherds, and that is the aura I am aiming for with myself.


----------



## NukaXhownD (Aug 30, 2009)

1: My brain comes up with a lot of twisted things. >xP
2: Provides extra lulz, and gives me stuff to think about writing about. I never actually write the stuff. Too lazy x3
3: Weeelllll.... Technically, he's a split-personality type thing. The two of them, Nuka and Akun, share the same body, they just kinda swap between each other. And I'm not sure why Akun is there. I think he was originally an RP character. Then I just sat up one morning, and went, "OMG LIEK SPLIT PERSONALITIEZ WULD B COOL LOLOLOLOL."


----------



## SpartaDog (Aug 30, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
I just sat down one day, said "Okay. Time to design a fursona." and made a ref sheet. For the first one, that is. Then I revamped her a year or so later, and then I started feeling unattached to her, so I made a new one. In pretty much the same fashion, too.

2: Why do you have a fursona?
A combination of things, really. I'm kinda disgusted by the fact that I'm human and therefor a part of the mess humans have made. I also failed epically at drawing humans when I made my first fursona, so she just sort of....ended up being an animal. And then I was planning this for quite a while, but then I was finally motivated to actually do it when I saw just how many people had one. I felt left out XD 

3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)
I don't have multiple personas, really, but I do plan on having some. I like the idea of having different characters to represent the extremes of one's personality.


----------



## Legacy350 (Aug 31, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona? 
Well I actully love all of the canines But a fox was more suitable for my type of personality. 
2: Why do you have a fursona? 
Always have a thought of what if human DNA combine with varies type of animals. while keeping all human goodies and added with animal's unique ability. So yes my fursona was born out of pure sci-fi.
3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)
nope I don't. But yes I do have many characters but only one was my fursona.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 31, 2009)

1) like foxes, favorite color combo is black and red
2) I was bored during P.E.
3) I don't


----------



## Jenzo770 (Aug 31, 2009)

1. I got on an rp site as a wolf. Got banned. Once again, as a foxcoon, I was banned. The third time I'm an otter, and isn't banned yet, and since everyone around seems to like otter, and it's the fursona I've used the most, I now say that my fursona really is an otter.
2. I dunno, why wouldn't I have?
3. Don't have anymore, really.


----------



## TDK (Aug 31, 2009)

1. Just basically created a character that has a some of my traits and similar style and brought him to life as a weasel.

2. Why not? Just gives me something to draw and toy around with.

3. Only have one.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2009)

*1: How did you come up with your fursona?*
I was high

*2: Why do you have a fursona?*

Because....
*3: why do you have multiple fursonas*

Because I can.


----------



## Saka (Sep 1, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
2: Why do you have a fursona?
3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)

*Question One:*
    I always liked the idea of being a bunny. But I did not like the submissive and 'cutsie' image they had been given. So I decided to mix a little bit of dominant blood into the mix. Which gave me my Wonny. A split between a wolf/fox/bunny. 

*Question One:*
Well why not? It was just for RPs at the beginning, than I of course became very proud of what I had made. And over time she took on a part of my own personality and kinks. She was the other me, who I could love and relate with. My perfect being.

Question Three:
Ummm.... None. One fursona person for me.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 24, 2009)

-I am a dragon therian, so coming up with my dragon was all a matter of remembering who I was in a past life. I just kept drawing my dragon until it felt right. Ugh, but I'm a Goth and my dragon form..is white and pink DX but that wasn't my choosing, I was just...born that way.
- I have a fursona because ever since I was a little girl, I was always the weird one- never felt like a human. I have many traits of a dragon, fiery temper, eats more than normal humans, yet never gains weight, makes strange noises, loves shinies, etc.
-I don't have multiple.


----------



## sakket (Sep 24, 2009)

1. otters are cute.
2. fursona what? I AM AN OTTER. I WAS BORN THIS WAY. *ITS SO HARD TO TYPE WITH WEBBED PAWS.*
3. im also a fat little bald girl.


----------



## Dass (Sep 24, 2009)

1) working on it.
2) working on it.
3) (not even close to) working on it.


----------



## Reiko (Sep 24, 2009)

1.) How did you come up with your fursona?

 Simple. I love snakes, king cobra's being my favorite out of them. They're huge bastards and, while they're not the most lethal in venom quality, they make up for it in the amount injected. Plus, they kinda growl like dogs when they hiss.

2.) Why do you have a fursona?

 To fit in with the rest of you freaks.

3.) Why do you have multiple fursonas?

 I get bored. When I get bored, I get to thinking. Thinking leads to me making shit up. Making shit up leads to characters. Characters lead to me writing/rping them. Sound good enough to you?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
After some deep thinking, I decided that, yes, the hyena is my favorite animal and is also my totem. However, I don't act like a normal spotted hyena, I act like a striped. Ta-dah.

2: Why do you have a fursona?
Because I like having something fuzzy to represent me online :3 

3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)
Because there are some designs I just can't part with.


----------



## Nevarous (Sep 24, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?
I just realized one day that my habits and part time laziness was a lot like an alligator, add that to my love of fishing and swimming in general and it's not hard to go from there. I also enjoyed being one of the few/only gators here until a while ago, but I guess I'm still a very small minority.
2: Why do you have a fursona?
Many reasons, partly because I felt like having one who is an "average Joe" to offset all the waaaaay out there ones. Also I feel I should have a representative of myself for my love of anthro art.
3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)
Never saw the need to one, I simply gave my alt-self more personallity so that he fit me perfectly and never saw the need for another.


----------



## Riptor (Sep 25, 2009)

1: I thought for a long time, basically putting together my favorite things into one character: Mid 90's cartoons, action games, raptors, optimistic personalities and cheesy rock songs, putting them all together with a punningly awesome name. I picked a raptor because they're fucking awesome, and that's all the reason I need.

2. Why? You mean I don't need one? Huh.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 25, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?

Always have had it, not sure how or where she came from.

2: Why do you have a fursona?

Humans are boring.

3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)

I'm not just black or white.  I like designing and creating new fursonas.  It's fun.


----------



## shado (Sep 26, 2009)

1.) Well, I always thought of myself as part-cat, and my favorite two colors are green and orange. And I freaking love Hawaiian shirts and Sonic's Soap shoes. And I can't draw hands.  
Thus, green cat with orange markings and an orange Hawaiian shirt, usually with his paws (not hands) in his pockets, and brown/tan versions of Sonic's Soap shoes. But with laces. 
Design pending, version 1.0.
2.) Why not? I'd feel like a poseur if I didn't.
3.) I don't


----------



## TDK (Sep 26, 2009)

1. I start drawing in conceivable shapes. They eventually become an animal.
2. I spend 5 minutes trying to figure out the animal.
3. I then click the remote 5 times and whatever I see on that tv station I use it as a name.
4. A month later I scrap the character and actually think about what the hell my fursona is going to be.

Steps so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Nael-Oran (Sep 26, 2009)

1)Well, I picked a fursona due to a sudden interest in Las Lindas webcomic. And I picked a fox because a fox seems to define my cold visage.
2)I enjoy being in a social group where I can be me...
3)I may take up that at some point...

also, check out my FA page! I need watchers!
...


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 27, 2009)

1: How did you come up with your fursona?

I got an assignment in elementary school. If you could be any animal, what one would you be. I went straight off the top of the head. Since I haven't really changed in terms of thought process and personality, I still could only think of wolves.

I mean, what was I gonna do? Go with something else to be unique? From what I gather, social pressure should be the least concern when choosing a fursona. So I went with the one I always go with, since nothing else feels right.

2: Why do you have a fursona?

Since I started calling myself a furry the moment I got my first account anywhere, it seemed prudent that I get one. Plus I have cooler dreams now.

3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas)

No, and I don't plan to. Other characters, yeah, sure. But only one will ever represent me. Unless my psyche undergoes some drastic change, and then it'll more than likely fit the current representation more.


----------



## DarkChaos (Sep 27, 2009)

_1. How did you come up with your fursona?: _I just picked an animal I thought was cool and went with it.  Tried to make it look entertaining when I did._
2: Why do you have a fursona?: _Well, it's really just a way to represent myself online._
3: why do you have multiple fursonas? (for those with multiple fursonas): _Because I thought other animals were cool, too, and just didn't want to create separate characters for every one of them (Just for most).


----------



## Telnac (Sep 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 1: How did you come up with your fursona?
> 2: Why do you have a fursona?
> 
> 2 first, as it goes a long way toward answering 1.  To me, a persona of any variety is a romanticized version of myself.  If I could be anything, in any time period, what would I be?



I'm in the SCA, many people have fictional personas, but SCA personas are more or less based on what we know of the lives of people from that era.  I don't have an SCA persona.  I simply don't have a concept of myself if I lived during the Medieval era.  I'd probably be dirt poor (horrible eyesight prior top Lasik... something that didn't exact exist in 1500 AD) and living a very short, painful life.

My fursona, however, has no restriction of time or even form.  Lasik brought my eyesight up from near blindness to near superhuman.  I can now easily read the fine print on billboards a mile away... before most of my friends can even read the large text of the ad.  I know I'm in the lucky 1% who have such a good outcome but 100 years ago, NO ONE had that opportunity.

Shift the time line ahead 100 years and ask yourself: if you could live in THAT time and could change your physical form to whatever you wanted... what would you do?

The answer to that question is the answer to question 1: my fursona is an android dragon, who lived a full life as a human but who downloaded his mind into a dragon form when his mortal life was all but done.

Telnac is the embodiment of my wildest dreams.  I love dragons, and I love AI.  And yes, if I'm on my deathbed and they talk about downloading my mind into a robot, my answer would be YES and HOW SOON?


----------

